# Mininova Goes Legal



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 26, 2009)

http://torrentfreak.com/mininova-deletes-all-infringing-torrents-and-goes-legal-091126/


----------



## Respital (Nov 26, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:
			
		

> mininova goes 'legal'



ftfy.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 26, 2009)

Respital said:


> ftfy.



Posted it from my phone.

Thanks, I suppose.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 27, 2009)

I was wondering why their homepage was so messed up


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep the future will be private invite only sites 


Another mininova will pop up though but they been busy....PirateBay and now Mininova its interesting to read. I am not looking forward to the day the put "laws" on the internet.


----------



## linkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe if all this crap wasn't so expensive people would actually buy it.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 27, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Yep the future will be private invite only sites
> 
> 
> Another mininova will pop up though but they been busy....PirateBay and now Mininova its interesting to read. I am not looking forward to the day the put "laws" on the internet.



Agree Private sites are way more safe and are the future


----------



## mac550 (Nov 27, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Yep the future will be private invite only sites
> 
> 
> Another mininova will pop up though but they been busy....PirateBay and now Mininova its interesting to read. I am not looking forward to the day the put "laws" on the internet.




God help us if that happens, the internet is the only place left that people can be themselves, thus should not be bound by any laws (apart from indecent images/videos of underage people) IMO.


----------



## linkin (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ I agree. the internet is for everbody and anything. there should not be laws restrcting it's use.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 27, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> ^^ I agree. the internet is for everbody and anything. there should not be laws restrcting it's use.


Just like anywhere else....Copyright laws always apply, just because you are on a computer does not exempt you from laws.

The only time i use torrents is for content distribution(eg- Linux distros that are free)


----------



## ScOuT (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it is wonderful sites like Mininova realize what they are doing and fix themselves. That's been a popular one for a while now...tons of illegal stuff has been transmitted through that site. 

I am glad Pirate's Bay went under to, it is nice to see the Feds catching these people. 



linkin93 said:


> Maybe if all this crap wasn't so expensive people would actually buy it.



8 times out of 10...they are just trying to break even and make a  profit from their work.

If people can't afford something...people need to learn to deal without it. If I want a 745 BMW I don't steal it...I drive what I have. I want to learn how to use Photoshop, but I can't afford the hefty price tag for such a great program So I use GIMP instead

People don't realize the years and tons of money it takes to develop something (movies, software, games, ect...) Companies have to pay millions of dollars for those things to develop into a products just to have some low life broke dude hack it all to pieces and throw it up on the web. 

I wish there was a super virus that the Feds could bury in illegal files and throw up torents for them. People know when they click a button if it is illegal or not. The virus would short out their entire computer and ruin everything


----------



## Aastii (Nov 27, 2009)

ScOuT said:


> I think it is wonderful sites like Mininova realize what they are doing and fix themselves. That's been a popular one for a while now...tons of illegal stuff has been transmitted through that site.
> 
> I am glad Pirate's Bay went under to, it is nice to see the Feds catching these people.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, except for that statement, in which I agree with linkin on completely.

If thes greedy sobs that get paid to sit in a recording studio for a few hours a day for a couple of weeks and maybe do a live show for a couple hours a night realised they can work for half of the ridiculous amount they get paid, everything would be ok.

If actors realised they don't NEED designer suits and dresses and they don't NEED to be seen in flash cars and in a different outfit every time they are seen, everything would be ok.

but the ridiculous wages these people get is stupid, they don't deserve a tenth of it, so how they can complain that on the last album they only got $2m instead of $10m, i don't know, they need to realise they aren't doctors and nurses, they aren't firemen, they aren't people who atually amtter in the world, they are greedy ****s that deserve maybe just over minimum wage at best, anyone could do what they do with a little bit of work, if they didn't sing that song or act in that part, some other guy would, it isn't a position that is difficult to fill yet they act like it is.

I am happy to see another torrent site of the net, but how exactly these stupid people can complain is beyond me


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 27, 2009)

Aastii said:


> I agree with you, except for that statement, in which I agree with linkin on completely.
> 
> If thes greedy sobs that get paid to sit in a recording studio for a few hours a day for a couple of weeks and maybe do a live show for a couple hours a night realised they can work for half of the ridiculous amount they get paid, everything would be ok.
> 
> ...


If piracy went down or stopped, prices would lower because more products would be sold. Eg- piracy hurts not only the company, but you as a consumer. And what scout and linkin were referring to was more software piracy vs music/video from what i read, however i feel that all piracy is piracy, and should be dealt with.


----------



## Aastii (Nov 27, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> If piracy went down or stopped, prices would lower because more products would be sold. Eg- piracy hurts not only the company, but you as a consumer. And what scout and linkin were referring to was more software piracy vs music/video from what i read, however i feel that all piracy is piracy, and should be dealt with.



they know that people are used to paying extautionate prices for films, music, software etc anyway, you think they would drop that now?

Hell no, they would leave it the same and rake in more money. I understand 100% why people would torrent stuff because it is infuriating the amount of money these people get, yet they all maintain "I don't do it for money, it is all for the fans/fame" My right nut it is


----------



## ETSA (Nov 28, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> ^^ I agree. the internet is for everbody and anything. there should not be laws restrcting it's use.



word


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 28, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> If piracy went down or stopped, prices would lower because more products would be sold. Eg- piracy hurts not only the company, but you as a consumer. And what scout and linkin were referring to was more software piracy vs music/video from what i read, however i feel that all piracy is piracy, and should be dealt with.



Not true...they are greedy...prices would be the same but their yearly income would be MAYBE a little higher.
I have NEVER seen a company such as UBI say "thanks for breaking 2 million copies sold on Fail Cry 2 here is $10 off our next game" you never will either.

Greed and the lack of effort on games is what really ruins sales....EA treated me like a pirate and now I refuse to buy their games just to screw them over. If I can't live without it I will buy it USED on Ebay...I even ask the seller if its been opened to make sure.

I mean look how many remakes are in theaters anymore....or some "blow shit up and some bimbo for TnA " make a great movie? 2012 is a perfect example...no storyline just a bunch of destruction while its cool its mindless and thus people stop paying $10 a head to go see them.


----------



## linkin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a question: now that mininova is legal, does that means we can discuss legal torrents?

Probably not i'm thinking.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 28, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Not true...they are greedy...prices would be the same but their yearly income would be MAYBE a little higher.
> *I have NEVER seen a company such as UBI say "thanks for breaking 2 million copies sold on Fail Cry 2 here is $10 off our next game" you never will either.
> *
> Greed and the lack of effort on games is what really ruins sales....EA treated me like a pirate and now I refuse to buy their games just to screw them over. If I can't live without it I will buy it USED on Ebay...I even ask the seller if its been opened to make sure.
> ...


Incorrect, just going off an hypothetical number here, lets say for every 2 legal copies of a game, there is a single pirated copy. That is a 33% loss for game creators, who after development costs on the products do not have a large profit margin until a good number of units of the product has sold in the first place. Due to piracy however, they can sell games for what they want, know that many people will still buy the product, and that people will still pirate their products no matter what it costs.

The only real way to know what would happen is if piracy came to an end, piracy is theft. As with what scout said about stealing a car, when you pirate something you are stealing whether it is a virtual media file, program, or a physical object such as a car. For those that think piracy is ok, answer this question, would you walk into a store and steal a game off a shelf? When you pirate a product that is essentially what you are doing.



linkin93 said:


> I have a question: now that mininova is legal, does that means we can discuss legal torrents?
> 
> Probably not i'm thinking.


There has never been any restriction on discussion of legal, content distribution torrents.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 28, 2009)

Legal torrents and sites are ok to talk about. Torrent clients are also ok to talk about. Illegal torrents/sites are NOT ok to talk about. 

Hope this helps


----------



## f.i.t.h (Nov 28, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Incorrect, just going off an hypothetical number here, lets say for every 2 legal copies of a game, there is a single pirated copy. *That is a 33% loss for game creators,* who after development costs on the products do not have a large profit margin until a good number of units of the product has sold in the first place.



This is what I don't understand, do you really think that everyone who pirates something will buy it if they are not able to get it for free?
If there is a game that someone isn't sure they would like, they are not going to spend $100 to buy it. They will just end up borrowing it from a friend or buy it used on eBay, with no money going to developers. This concept would best be applied to the music industry, people are not going to drop $30 to buy a record from some new band that nobody has ever heard of. What would happen to the music industry then?

Just because something is pirated, doesn't mean it is a lost sale. Sticking with music, if I get an album from some private tracker, and I like the band, and end up downloading the rest of their music, sure the band loses a small amount of money, but if I like the band, I will go see them if they play NZ, plus I always buy merch, they make a shit lot more off the pirate then someone who buys one record, thinks its ok, but not good enough to drop $30 on another one of their albums, this whole anti-piracy thing (with music (apps & games are a different story)) is just the record labels trying to stay alive. Mind you, they are ****ed no matter what they do, if they keep pushing the latest generic pop artist that can't even sing, how long do you think they will last.


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 28, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Incorrect, just going off an hypothetical number here, lets say for every 2 legal copies of a game, there is a single pirated copy. That is a 33% loss for game creators, who after development costs on the products do not have a large profit margin until a good number of units of the product has sold in the first place. Due to piracy however, they can sell games for what they want, know that many people will still buy the product, and that people will still pirate their products no matter what it costs.




That is the biggest question....just because they pirate it doesn't mean they would buy it if they had to.
So you can't just say those 33% would run out and purchase it because I would wager more then half of those people would simply not buy it or be like me and borrow it from a buddy.

This also would not lead to ANY price cuts and I would bet 2 years after pirating was "over" the games would be either the same price or more expensive because at that point they have us all by the balls.


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 28, 2009)

so what mininova has shut down theres louds of other torrent sites and people will still download illegally, everyone does and if they say they dont there LYERS, i do it


----------



## mep916 (Nov 28, 2009)

robina_80 said:


> so what mininova has shut down theres louds of other torrent sites and people will still download illegally, everyone does and if they say they dont there LYERS, i do it



In order for this thread to continue, I'll have to ask that everyone keep their piracy activities to themselves and not discuss them in this thread. Also, I'm not sure how it is in the UK, but here in the states they're cracking down hard on piracy. You CAN get heavily fined and you CAN go to jail. There are companies, like BayTSP, that monitor torrent activity and send millions of takedown notices to ISPs; in turn, those internet providers can report you to the FBI. It's not worth it imo.


----------



## robina_80 (Nov 28, 2009)

well its the same in the UK there cracking down, the govermount want ISP's to monitor everything that you do on the internet but the internet people or the campaigners or whatever are putting up a fight so i dont know what will be the outcome but it happens here aswell people get caught fined etc etc dunno bout put in jail


----------



## Respital (Nov 28, 2009)

mep916 said:


> In order for this thread to continue, I'll have to ask that everyone keep their piracy activities to themselves and not discuss them in this thread. Also, I'm not sure how it is in the UK, but here in the states they're cracking down hard on piracy. You CAN get heavily fined and you CAN go to jail. There are companies, like BayTSP, that monitor torrent activity and send millions of takedown notices to ISPs; in turn, those internet providers can report you to the FBI. It's not worth it imo.



And you guys still call fries, freedom fries. Huh.

Canada for the WIN!


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 28, 2009)

Respital said:


> And you guys still call fries, freedom fries. Huh.
> 
> Canada for the WIN!


Just as with many other illegal activities, it is monitored. Freedom only extends so far, it is not a freedom to steal from anyone whether it be a person or company.


----------



## Respital (Nov 28, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Just as with many other illegal activities, it is monitored. Freedom only extends so far, it is not a freedom to steal from anyone whether it be a person or company.



So then the recording companies and record labels should be jailed because they pay the artists peanuts.


----------



## linkin (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol that is hilarious. the sad thing is that it's true.


----------



## awildgoose (Nov 29, 2009)

It's good that this is going legal. I mean, yes there more out there, but any less illegal downloads are good. Game developers spend a lot of time making the game and they deserve to be rewarded. Movie producers and directors spend a heck of a lot of money (even if it's crap) and they also deserve to at least get their money back.
There are a lot of musicians who say "we do it for the fans and music not for money" and if they say that they shouldn't care, but the people who advertised and published them need to be payed etc.


----------



## teamhex (Dec 3, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Maybe if all this crap wasn't so expensive people would actually buy it.



+1

To anyone thinking about being a pirate(stupid name for it, like their holding someone at gun point....). You can get caught, but it probably wont happen. Company's cant afford to sue each and every person torrenting. Thats why they go after sites. Not only that, but 'Pirates" have programs that block a large amount of IPs. This list is updated daily. 
To the company's...you cant stop it. The people will always be a step ahead of you no matter what. Start creating things worth buying or piss off.
Ill be honest. I buy most of my games, but when I buy a game like CoD5 and its crashing and I cant play it correctly until the most recent update...its BS. Iv gotten to the point where I don't want to pay for a game unless its good and/or is an online game.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 3, 2009)

People don't pirate content because it's crap, or even too expensive. They do it because it's easy. The free lunch won't last forever though.


----------



## teamhex (Dec 4, 2009)

mep916 said:


> People don't pirate content because it's crap, or even too expensive. They do it because it's easy. The free lunch won't last forever though.


Poeple dont pirate because its crap, but it makes them think twice about buying a 60 dollar game that may or may not work on their system(not talking specs).
I'l agree thats one reason, it is easy. I think that even if it gets harder people will still do it. Its mostly because its free. Thats the main reason people pirate. Its to afford game they couldn't normally or don't want to waste money on. 

I think the free lunch will last as long as theres people who are passionate and believe you shouldn't pay for software. That or if all games go multiplayer. Like TF2. Its just annoying knowing iv spent probably well over a grand on steam in the last 4 years. Knowing half of those games sucked or weren't worth the money they charged for them.


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 4, 2009)

Respital said:


> And you guys still call fries, freedom fries. Huh.
> 
> Canada for the WIN!



Swish!!


----------



## Respital (Dec 4, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> Swish!!



Zing!


----------



## mep916 (Dec 4, 2009)

In the digital age, I think it's still hard for people to understand that piracy is no different than any other type of theft. Don't get me wrong, I'm def not a propaganda mouthpiece for the MPAA, RIAA or other effected industries, but it really is no different than stealing a book from a bookstore or an album from a music store. Sure, the methods are different, but you're still not compensating the owners that created the content. It's theft, plain and simple. There's no real argument around that, in my opinion. Soon, the technology will be there to prevent it anyway. They're not gonna allow it to go on indefinitely.


----------



## Respital (Dec 4, 2009)

mep916 said:


> In the digital age, I think it's still hard for people to understand that piracy is no different than any other type of theft. Don't get me wrong, I'm def not a propaganda mouthpiece for the MPAA, RIAA or other effected industries, but it really is no different than stealing a book from a bookstore or an album from a music store. Sure, the methods are different, but you're still not compensating the owners that created the content. It's theft, plain and simple. There's no real argument around that, in my opinion. Soon, the technology will be there to prevent it anyway. They're not gonna allow it to go on indefinitely.



The only thing i have to say is; what's the difference between lending your friend a book, and lending your friend a movie?


----------



## mep916 (Dec 4, 2009)

Respital said:


> The only thing i have to say is; what's the difference between lending your friend a book, and lending your friend a movie?



First of all, let's be honest - you're not lending to anyone you know. You're not sharing a file with your friend. You're using an easy, convenient method to own copyrighted material without buying it. You don't know the 100s of people that share these fragments of files. Is there a difference? Maybe, maybe not. I think, technically, there is.


----------



## Respital (Dec 5, 2009)

mep916 said:


> First of all, let's be honest - you're not lending to anyone you know. You're not sharing a file with your friend. You're using an easy, convenient method to own copyrighted material without buying it. You don't know the 100s of people that share these fragments of files. Is there a difference? Maybe, maybe not. I think, technically, there is.



In the way you share it there is but is it not the same as if you had a friend who bought it who then lends it to you and creates a chain where people pass it on after then finish watching on it?


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 5, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> There has never been any restriction on discussion of legal, content distribution torrents.


Interesting. In the past, even if you brought up the word "torrent" mods would threaten to close the thread.


----------



## teamhex (Dec 7, 2009)

mep916 said:


> First of all, let's be honest - you're not lending to anyone you know. You're not sharing a file with your friend. You're using an easy, convenient method to own copyrighted material without buying it. You don't know the 100s of people that share these fragments of files. Is there a difference? Maybe, maybe not. I think, technically, there is.



You never really own a movie. If you cant make copy's its not really yours now is it? Your renting it permanently from its owner. Its not stealing, it was completely legal to "download" until they enacted the DMCA laws. Fact is, people who enjoy it are going to see it in the theaters anyways. Who wants to watch a cam vid? Games are way over priced because little nublets parents buy them what they want. Its not going to stop, you show me a technology that can stop it and ill point you to a guy that can go around it(figuratively speaking). Theres just as many people helping the cause as are trying to stop it. In some form it will go on. They may shut down most of the big sites, but it will still go on. Sites like egydown don't even use torrents and they are still up and running.
I guess what im getting at is that there's a difference in stealing a car and downloading something. A person is not "stealing" from a person. A person is "stealing" from a company. I look at it as borrowing it. My friend wanted to play Fallout 3, (which btw sucked and was a re-skinned oblivion) so he asked me to borrow it and I let him borrow it. Did that company miss out on a sale? Maybe...is that stealing? By their logic yeah it is.
It just annoys me that there are laws to protect big business'.


----------

